

Treasure Map: Rare Coin Dealer Sues Google over Directions to Home - anderzole
http://blogs.findlaw.com/legally_weird/2010/02/treasure-map-rare-coin-dealer-sues-google-over-directions-to-home.html

======
spc476
I guess Google is a larger target than the Palm Beach County Property
Appraiser ( <http://www.co.palm-beach.fl.us/papa/index.htm> ), or else he
doesn't know it exists and gives _way_ more information than Google does about
his home.

~~~
Groxx
He's probably more interested in their yearly profit.

------
jackowayed
I'd guess this is what he's objecting to:
[http://maps.google.com/places/us/florida/stuart/sw-3rd-
st/30...](http://maps.google.com/places/us/florida/stuart/sw-3rd-st/300/-jon-
harris-rare-coins?hl=en)

First of all, Google didn't create this information, they just scraped it. The
first "More about this place" link has the same address. So if anything, he
should be be suing that site.

But really, it's his fault, because something publicly available suggested
that his home address was the address for his rare coin shop.

More importantly, there's a link at the top that says "Business owner?" that
allows him to suspend or edit listing.

He's not going to get very far in court. Luckily for him, it won't cost much
because it said in the report linked to in the article said he's representing
himself.

------
z8000
How about this? Don't do business out of your house. Move the precious coins
to a safe place instead.

Rule 1 about being pissed off that someone told someone else something about
you that you didn't want disclosed: do NOT make a big deal out of it. It just
draws more unwanted attention.

~~~
foulmouthboy
Too true, but... Rule #1 for wanting to profit off of something that's
actually innocuous: Make a big deal about how the innocuous thing is actually
dangerous to you and your family and then sue the richest person you can find.

------
eli
_shrug_

Anyone can file a lawsuit.

